# Dueling Rugers



## PSG-1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Shooting a Mk1 and Mk2 Ruger 22 auto, at the same time:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUZAaR26wxQ&list=PLDphjQuc7jqyJ0gdhIi7XlkB2wPI8Z9Uu&index=1


----------

